# I need someones help please



## JAMESC1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello I am in need of a new light for my freshwater 55 gallon tank, i currently have a coralife aqualight 4x65watt light but it is old and breaking down, the clear plastic legs keep breaking the ballasts are very loud and the fans don't work right so the light gets hot. I am looking at te coralife t5 ho dual 54 watt light but i dont know if thats strong enough for most freshwater plants. I don't have any plants as of now but i really want a tank full of them, i have a flourite substrate, 5 or 6 pieces of old driftwood, which by the way should i replace them they are a few years old? and i only have 3 small fish in this tank and every time i have the light on i get this huge algae bloom all over the tank. Please what can i do i hve seen so many beautifully planted tanks and i want one in the worst way but cant seem to do it right. anyway is that a good light for a frehwater planted aquarium and should i have the light over an opened tank or use it with the versa tops, i don't like those tops but will use them if i have to. Please help me thank you.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

That light will grow anything you need. Same type of light I use on my 75g,



Will you be injecting CO2?


----------



## Cat696 (Apr 27, 2011)

the same light you need for your plants will cause serious algae bloom. you need to look into some algae solutions. though you CAN NOT use algaeside, it will kill off your plants too..shrimps and some fishes are good for that. And of course a good filter!. Good luck!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Depending on your setup and location....

Go to lowes and get a nice T5HO (or VHO) shop light. Save the money you would be spending on a big aquarium light and invest in a pressurized CO2 system.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd say T5HO is the way to go, whether it be an aquarium-specific fixture or a shop light as James mentioned. One BIG thing to look for that will increase the efficiency of your light would be independent reflectors for each bulb, to reduce strikeback.

2x54Watts of T5HO with independent reflectors would be perfect for a 55gallon.

Lastly, to reduce the chance of an algae bloom, buy bulbs in the 6700K-5500K range. They are more plant-friendly and less algae-friendly. Also look into a pressurized CO2 setup at James mentioned - you'll thank us later 

As far as the old driftwood, as long as it isn't rotting in the tank, you should be fine.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

One thing to decide is if you want to go low tech, low light or high light with CO2 injection, or something in between. Either can look fantastic but it will save you time and money if you know what you are aiming for. I like low tech tanks, the plant choice is limited and growth is slower but it's cheaper and easier to keep up and I just like the way it looks.


----------

